
Concordia University’s online vision hid grim reality - joveian
https://www.oregonlive.com/education/2020/02/concordia-universitys-online-vision-hid-grim-reality.html
======
aurizon
It seems to me that all agreements and other documents that describe the
Hotchalk arrangement must be examined, confidentiality be damned. It looks as
if a massive fraud has been perpetuated on Concordia with the connivance of
many of their staff as well as whitechalk staff. I am sure they have
documented all payments as fees for services - look clean and closed, but were
not. This fraud was performed by people who wanted it to stand up against an
audit, so a true work preformed audit is needed. Count their hours, examine
their travel logs, looks for cheats at all levels. I do not know if Concordia
can be saved - those documented fake debts need to be expunged. Audit thos
fees for services, ask if these service were performed to a proper standard -
my bet is they were not, they were documented but not performed.

